# 13 Dogs Who Have Mastered the Art of Resting Bitch Face



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> The struggle. It’s real. It’s not just humans who have to deal with Resting Bitch Face (an involuntary relaxed facial expression that’s interpreted by others as anger, contempt or annoyance). We found 13 dogs who have to deal with Resting Bitch Face… but are still able to make it look adorable!


Read more about the 13 Dogs Who Have Mastered the Art of Resting Bitch Face at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well now, that was fun. They need a resting asshole face series to add to this.

Let's make our own


----------



## alexandra ofor (May 8, 2015)

What?????????What's resting bitch face:-o Click Lol...:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It's kind of funny. The first time I heard the term was when someone was describing their boss. They said he had "resting asshole face", which really meant he always looked like a pissed off asshole.

YouTube - the great school for an education on nonsense. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v98CPXNiSk


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, Ok I *CAN* still log in

Was it petguide or facebook that killed this forum?

That is my bitchface question.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Facebook. All the sheeple live there now. Some (professionals) said it was the "stupid" people who posted on topics they knew nothing about that killed the forum or at least their desire to participate. Others said it was certain personalities that dominated nearly every thread that made the forum not all that enjoyable. Since the forum archives never get deleted and we've covered a lot of topics some felt what's the point of discussing something you can look up yourself. 

My answer is Facebook. Very creative, crafty technology. If I were to guess, it's about to get a whole lot "better" with what it can do.

BTW Nancy, just last night I was checking the archives on a topic and noticed a post from you and thought I wonder how she's doing. And then, look who shows up today (smile).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a great resting, I'm asleep face.

I practice it often. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Evidently the young do as well. I caught someone sleeping at their desk once. No? Oh, it wasn't sleeping?

I was praying.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I "prayed" my wa thru loots of clases n scool.

Kantchu teel? 8-[


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright. Alright.

I think we know what the other is sayin'. Maybe. Maybe not.

Forget about that. It's bout time for us to have a spin off discussion of old cars. It's been a while and I look forward to it when we start up.

What's going on with your son and that car of yours… or is it his now?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> My answer is Facebook. Very creative, crafty technology. If I were to guess, it's about to get a whole lot "better" with what it can do.
> 
> BTW Nancy, just last night I was checking the archives on a topic and noticed a post from you and thought I wonder how she's doing. And then, look who shows up today (smile).


I do post on Facebook but not so much the training related items but the kind of personal stuff that goes on FB. I tend to call folks I know on the phone or email for those. Doing fine here -But I actually ask some general SAR questions on FB because a sizeable number of my FB Friends are SAR folks. The big downside of it is limited "searchability" but, honestly, that can be a good thing when you are thinking about questions about training a working dog and really don't want someone dragging up old posts.

Still working Beau / and maintaining certification status in cadaver and I inherited Tilly (a distant cousin of Beau's) who is training in air scent. Had some setbacks with bad tendons and ligaments in a foot after a fall this spring but it is slowly coming back.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dragging up old posts.... um yeah. I could see that being an issue. People and situations change.

I hope your injury heals up completely.


----------

